# Wie lange spielt ihr am Tag Computerspiele?



## Niza (20. Oktober 2012)

tachjen,

Wie lange spielt ihr am Tag im Durchschnitt Computerspiele?

*Dazu zählen auch Konsolen Spiele.*

Ich bin so selber bei ca. 3 Stunden am Tag ehrlich.
manchmal weniger manchmal mehr.
Es gibt auch Tage da habe ich an einem Tag 8 Stunde gespielt.

Aber ich kann auch ohne PC Spiele.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## r34ln00b (20. Oktober 2012)

0~2h, fals überhaupt gespielt wird.


----------



## IJOJOI (20. Oktober 2012)

Heute muss ich für die UNI lernen... Pech


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Oktober 2012)

[x] Sonstiges

Das kann wirklich von bis gehen bei mir. Mal überhaupt nicht, mal 20h am stück ^^ Im Schnitt aber wohl über 3h, nur wieviel genau ka


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir schwankt es auch stark, es war aber schon deutlich mehr.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir so meistens 1h, manchmal gar nicht, manchmal auch 2-3 h.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2012)

[x] _Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)_
_In den letzten Monaten waren es in etwa 1 - 1,5 Std. an ca 5 Tagen. Derzeitig ist es schwankend zwischen keine Games und 15 - 30 Min. ( vielleicht ca 2 - 3 mal in der Woche )._


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2012)

[x] 9 - 10 Stunden/Tag


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2012)

Sonstiges: schwankt stark. Wenn ich viel beschäftigt bin spiele ich gar nicht, dafür kann ich auch schon mal 6-8 Stunden am Tag daddeln.


----------



## grubsnek (22. Oktober 2012)

Schwer zu sagen. Im Winter generell mehr als im Sommer. Kommt auch drauf an, ob es gute Spiele gibt, die auch eine gewisse Langzeitmotivation bieten. Das sind für mich z.B. die Multiplayer von Fifa 13, Call of Duty oder Battlefield 3.

Trotzdem spiele ich nicht täglich, sondern nur etwa zwei Mal pro Woche. Je nachdem, wie es zeitlich hald gerade passt. Wenn, dann aber schon etwa zwei vielleicht auch drei Stunden.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Oktober 2012)

[Sonstiges]

Das ist bei mir höchst unterschiedlich. Während der Studienzeit und wenn Nebenjobs anstehen, schrumpft das auf wenige Stunden in der Woche. In den Semesterferien lege ich aber auch mal eine Tagesschicht ein. An meine legendären LAN-Party-Gänge in der Jugendzeit (48h+), komme ich aber nicht mehr heran.


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2012)

Höchst unterschiedlich, im schnitt vielleicht 1,5-2 Stunden... und auf jeden Fall weniger als ich gerne hätte...


----------



## whaaaa (22. Oktober 2012)

So im Schnitt auf den Monat 4-5 Stunden aber am We kann das durchaus mal mehr als 8 Stunden sein. Bein Lan sind das Locker 20Stunden an einem Tag


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2012)

[x] sonstiges

2 bis 4 Stunden pro Woche


----------



## Schelmiii (22. Oktober 2012)

Da ich seit Februar meine Grafikkarten verkauft habe, damit ich statt zu Zocken meinen Casemod mal fertig bekomm, sinds bei mir zu Zeit 0h.
Gelegentlich mal Angry Bids oder so am Handy, aber das zählt ja hier nicht rein.
Wenn ich dann mal mit dem Casemod fertig bin denk ich mal pendelt sich das so bei 2 bis 3 h ein.
Wobei, Borderlsands 2, Hitman, Far Cry, GTA IV und wie sie alle heißen wollen alle gespielt werden 
Und dann gibts noch die ganzen Leichen im Steam Account von den Sales (DAS hat reines Suchtpotential und müsste verboten werden )
Aufgrund des aktuellen Zustandes hab ich mal "Sonstiges" angeklickt.


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich Urlaub habe so ca 6 Std, ansonsten ca 1-2 Std oder gar nicht.


----------



## Elthy (22. Oktober 2012)

Zu schwer einzuschätzen, da die Zeit je nach Wochentag und sonstigen Beschäftigungen variiert. Manchmal zocke ich (am WE) 8 Stunden, an manchen Schultagen habe ich gar keine Zeit.


----------



## Axel_Foly (22. Oktober 2012)

[x] _Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)  nachdem ich viel unterwegs bin lange gar nicht, dann wieder 4-5h ... aber im schnitt weniger als 30min pro tag wenn man es über einen längeren zeitraum hochrechnet.
_


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Oktober 2012)

[X] _Sonstiges
_Schwankt zu stark.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2012)

[X] Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)

Ich spiele im Moment so unregelmäßig....
In den letzten 6 Wochen war es gerade mal ein Abend BF 3


----------



## beercarrier (23. Oktober 2012)

hängt immer vom spiel ab, wenns gut ist mal mehrere stunden am tag bis es durch ist, wenns durch ist dann aber auch mal länger gar nicht.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (23. Oktober 2012)

Unter der Woche eigentlich gar nicht, außer ich bin mal krank oder habe Urlaub (geht auch nur dann zum Zocken, wenn die Freundin arbeiten muss )
Überwiegend also nur am Wochenende - und selbst da moderat - sonst hat man ja auch nix vom WE


----------



## Purehate (23. Oktober 2012)

also unter der Woche 4-5 st min. Täglich. Manchmal sogar mehr, je nach dem wann ich von der Arbeit komme. Am We dafür fast gar nicht, wegen Freundin unso. Wenn die allerdings nicht da ist werdens schnell mal 10+ Stunden.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal meinen XFire Schnitt genommen und komm so auf

[x] 2 - 2,5 Stunden


----------



## diablo8685 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich spiele ca. 2-4h in der Woche. Für mehr fehlt einfach die Zeit


----------



## Leandros (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin scheinbar der einzige der [x] Ich spiele keine Computer Spiele angekreuzt hat.  

(Ist übrigens die Wahrheit.)


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Oktober 2012)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> geht auch nur dann zum Zocken, wenn die Freundin arbeiten muss


 
Ja ja, die Frauen:
Vereinfachen das Leben
Verdoppeln die Freude
Verdreifachen die Ausgaben
Vervierfachen den Ärger


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Oktober 2012)

15 - 30 Min, hab kaum Zeit


----------



## SB94 (24. Oktober 2012)

[x] Ich spiele keine Computer Spiele (mehr)

Seit 2 Wochen, da Semesterbeginn und kaum noch Zeit für Games vorhanden ist


----------



## PF81 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenn möglich an die 2 Stunden. Wenn Frau wieder rumstresst gar nicht


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Oktober 2012)

Momentan 1 - 1,5 Stunden am Tag.

Wobei das einen Durchschnittswert darstellt. Üblicherweise ist nur am Wochenende Zeit für 3 - 4 Stunden Starcraft II-Ladder, während durch die Woche mal ne halbe oder ganze Stunde reinpasst. Könnte in Zukunft etwas mehr werden, je nach Spiel und Aufwand bei Arbeit und Studium.


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Oktober 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an. Nach der Arbeit abends mal ne Stunde. Wenn überhaupt gespielt wird.
Die Zeit als man noch zur Schule ging und massig Zeit hatte sind vorbei


----------



## Deadless (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich gehe ganz normal arbeiten, habe im moment keine Freundin, und bin mit meinem besten Kumpel in einer 2er WG, und da zocken/ gucken wir filme ( Ich zähle das mal mit^^ ) so 4-6 Stunden amTag. Am Wochenende kann es auch schonmal 14 oder so werden... Aber so extrem auch nur wenn ein neues Spiel wie Borderlands 2 raus gekommen ist  dann kann man ruhig auch mal suchten. Natürlich unternimmt man auch mal was unter der Woche, aber ist ja nur eine ungefähre Schätzung


----------



## Sieben (24. Oktober 2012)

[x] 7-8 Std. ... Wenn neues Spiel und freier Tag  Kommt halt auf das Spiel an. Wenn es mir wirklich gefällt, dann spiele ich es auch intensiv.

Ansonsten eher so 2-3 Std. und an manchen Tagen gar nicht.


----------



## Octopoth (29. Oktober 2012)

[x] Sonstiges

2-3 Stunden im Monat, manchmal auch weniger.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Oktober 2012)

Momentan ca 4-5h, da ich gerade Ferien habe...
MfG


----------



## Festplatte (3. November 2012)

[x] 4-5 Stunden


----------



## Skipper81Ger (10. November 2012)

Bei mir sind es alle 3 Tage maximal 2 std. Wochenende garnicht.

Da kommen Pro Monat maximal 24 Stunden zusammen.


----------



## Myst007 (10. November 2012)

Wenn ich spiele dann so 15-30 min, dann wird es langweilig.
In letzter zeit macht mir eigentlich gar kein spiel mehr Spaß.


----------



## SpatteL (15. März 2013)

hab auch "Sonstige" geklickt, da es bei mir auch zu stark schwankt.
z.Z. ist zocke ich die Mass Effect Trilogie zum ersten mal und da sind es unter der Woche 2-3h und am WE könnten es 6-7h sein.
Davor war es weniger. Da war es ca. 1h/Tag manchmal auch 2-3 Tage gar nicht.


----------

